# iCloud storage is almost full



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How and where do I delete files on icloud storage, so I can get back some disk space and backup my ios device again?


It say in my e-mail- 

Your iCloud storage is almost full. You have 239.6 MB remaining of 5 GB total storage. 
Upgrade to 50 GB for $1.29 per month 
Your iCloud storage is used for iCloud Mail and to keep the most important things on your iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch safe and available, even if you lose your device. iCloud Drive and apps like Keynote, Pages, and Numbers also use iCloud storage to keep your files up-to-date everywhere. 
To continue to use iCloud and to back up your photos, documents, contacts, mail, and more, you need to upgrade your iCloud storage plan or reduce the amount of storage you are using. 

The iCloud Team 
Note: If you exceed your storage plan, your devices will stop backing up to iCloud. iCloud Drive and iCloud-enabled apps will no longer update across your devices, and you will not be able to send or receive messages with your iCloud email address,


Thanks

Zhong


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Whatever is on your phone/tablet, and is configured for backup, is being backed up to icloud. There's no way to delete directly from icloud (you can manage backups with iCloud for Windows) but you can either change the backup settings on your device, delete items from your device or upgrade to more storage.

Here's info on managing your icloud storage:
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204247


----------

